# Escroqué par l'AppleStore



## febu (10 Décembre 2003)

Je vais me tirer une balle : la semaine dernière, j'ai commandé un iBook G4/800 12" reconditionné, sur l'Applestore, avec une réduction de 35%. Premier problème : les 35% se sont transformés en (environ) 9% au moment du règlement ! J'ai pris contact par téléphone avec Apple qui m'a assuré que les 35% annoncés seraient bien appliqués. Bon, à l'heure actuelle, mon compte n'ayant été débité d'aucune somme, je n'ai toujours pas l'assurance définitive que ce "détail" soit réglé !

Mais bon, le véritable problème dont je veux parler (ça ira peut-être un peu mieux après...), c'est que j'ai été livré, ce matin-même, d'un iBook G3 au lieu du G4 commandé !!!

J'ai tout de suite rappelé Apple (plus d'1h de conversation à mes frais, formidable !!!).

Avec la fille qui me répond, on a essayé de trouver une solution : premièrement, comme moi, elle ne comprend pas qu'Apple ait pu me livrer un produit qui n'est même plus au catalogue de l'AppleStore, et me le facturer au prix d'un modèle de nouvelle génération (-35%) !!! ça fait vraiment pas sérieux ! Alors je me dis : elle va arranger ça, faisons preuve d'un peu d'indulgence et de confiance...Cependant, tout ce qu'elle me propose c'est le remboursement et le retour du G3, ce qui veut dire : vous pouvez oublier votre G4, mon bon monsieur !!! Or, entretemps j'ai commandé de la Ram pour celui-ci !!! Génial ! Je réponds que je refuse cette solution, que je trouve lamentable une telle attitude de la part d'Apple : rien à faire. J'exige d'être livré de l'article commandé ce qui me semble tout à fait légitime, non ?

Maintenant, j'hésite, je suis à bout de nerfs et je ne sais plus que faire : si j'accepte le remboursement, je renonce à avoir gain de cause (je le voulais, moi, ce G4, et on m'avait confirmé que je l'aurais...) et je fais quoi avec ma barrette 512Mo ?

J'ai pensé renvoyer mon grille-pain à la place du G3 pour être remboursé : après tout, si Apple peut se tromper, pourquoi pas moi : c'est pas mon métier et après tout je n'ai jamais commandé de G3 !!!!

Quelqu'un a-t-il connu ce genre d'expérience douloureuse ? Que feriez-vous à ma place ?


----------



## ed71 (10 Décembre 2003)

c'etait bien des ibookG4 sur le refurb ?
je me souviens pas en avoir vu

en tout cas bon courage, sachant (par experiences) qu'apple s'est bien arranger tous ses problemes


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (10 Décembre 2003)

Il y avait des ibook G4 en refurb la semaine derniere??? J'avais vu de alubook et des ibook g3 mais si tu le dit...

de toute maniere tu dois avoir un bon de commande. Dessus s'il y a marque ibook g4 et le prix avec -35%, t'es dans ton droit le plus strict. Ca sert à ca un bon de commande. 

Ils ont pas le droit de te refuser la marchandise que ca leur plaise ou pas. Donc reclame ton ibook g4. Si ils veulent pas t'entendre, fait appel a une societe de consommateurs. Tu verras, les choses bougent vite apres.

a plus, donne nous des news.


----------



## febu (10 Décembre 2003)

En effet, ils sont en train de me dire que j'ai commandé un Ibook G3 (aucune précision sur le bon de commande ni sur le bon de livraison), mais sans les 35% de remise (prix de départ), ça met le prix du G3 d'occasion à 1199euros !!!!!!! ça sent l'arnaque : comment différencie-t-on un G3 d'un G4 si le site (materiel, store) ne contient que du G4 et que la partie vente (refurb) ne le précise pas (je me souviens très bien qu'il n'y était pas écrit iBookG3) ? Personne n'a une copie d'écran, par le + grand des hasards ?

ça va mal, vraiment mal....


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (10 Décembre 2003)

tiens je t'envoie la page d'actu de la semaine derniere concernant le refurb. Il y a quelques acheteurs dans les commentaires. pose leur la question


http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=105405


----------



## nicky (10 Décembre 2003)

je me souviens avoir mis un post criant à l'arnaque dans "réagisser" au sujet de cet ibook G3 à 5  de moins qu'un G4 neuf.

je pensais pas que quelqu'un puisse l'acheter d'ailleurs.

Renvoie le et un autre refurbmaniac se fera avoir la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Zitoune (10 Décembre 2003)

Même info sur MacBidouille : le RefurbStore proposait des iBook G3 !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Décembre 2003)

Si Apple est d'accord pour te rembourser contre renvoi, fait-le !

De mémoire il s'agissait effectivement d'un iBook G3 à un prix "arnaque" comparé au G4.


----------



## febu (10 Décembre 2003)

ah la vache !!! merci à vous en tous les cas...


----------



## Kittynui (11 Décembre 2003)

febu a dit:
			
		

> ah la vache !!! merci à vous en tous les cas...



Je viens rajouter mon grain de sel, t'es quand même gonflé de venir te plaindre, tu regardes pas combien tu payes?
Dans le refurb y a toujours écrit: à l'origine le prix était de... et il y a bien un récapitulatif avec le montant total de la facture moins la remise à la fin...
Y 'en a marre des nuls qui sautent sur la premiere occase au refurb parcequ'ils voient - 35%!!!
Nan mais ça va pas la tête après ça ose dire que l'Apple Store arnaque!


----------



## Sebang (11 Décembre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Je viens rajouter mon grain de sel, t'es quand même gonflé de venir te plaindre, tu regardes pas combien tu payes?
> Dans le refurb y a toujours écrit: à l'origine le prix était de... et il y a bien un récapitulatif avec le montant total de la facture moins la remise à la fin...
> Y 'en a marre des nuls qui sautent sur la premiere occase au refurb parcequ'ils voient - 35%!!!
> Nan mais ça va pas la tête après ça ose dire que l'Apple Store arnaque!



Je voudrais pas dire une connerie, mais il me semble qu'à la base il se plaignait du fait qu'il ait reçu un iBook G3 au lieu d'un G4 qu'il semblait avoir commandé.
Je ne crois pas que le prix était le motif de la plainte à la base.

Mais peut-être que j'ai pas tout suivi...


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (11 Décembre 2003)

Le truc, c'est qu'il a bien commandé un ibook g3 et pas un g4.

Apres, c'est sur que si on clique sur le bouton de commande avant de tout lire... 

Je vois pas pourquoi apple aurait vendu des ibook g4 à -35% 1 mois apres sa sortie.

C'est clair qu'avant d'acheter il faut bien tout lire.

Ce qui est discutable c'est que apple n'est fait QUE 35% sur un ibook g3.


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

ouuuuuuula FEBU quel erreur de venir de plaindre ici mon pauvre ! tu sais il y a les déçu de l'Apple Store qui vont te soutenir, ceux qui adore Apple mais conçoivent qu'il y a des ratés, il y a les Accrocs du Mac qui vont te fustiger et il y en a qui doivent bosser chez Apple et ceux sont les pires les plus mauvais !!

Je crois que tu as eu un pannel très représentatif des profils qui surf sur MacGé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

En résumé :

- iBook G4 sur le Refurb, dans tes rêves seulement.
- Le rabais se fait sur le prix d'origine de la machine.

Conclusion :

Ouvre les yeux, et vient pas gueuler quand tu es le fautif dans l'histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> je pensais pas que quelqu'un puisse l'acheter d'ailleurs.



Les personnes qui ont besoin d'un système 9. Et y'en a plus que ce que tu penses


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Décembre 2003)

Du calme quand même, l'erreur est humaine.

Par contre avant avant de lancer un sujet avec un titre aussi fort, ben faut être sûr de son coup.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Par contre avant avant de lancer un sujet avec un titre aussi fort, ben faut être sûr de son coup.



Y manque des smileys dans ma phrase plus haut


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Y manque des smileys dans ma phrase plus haut



Pas certain que les smileys change quoi que ce soit, il y a un truc bien mieux la tolérance !
Comme dit Fat Boss Slim : "l'erreur est humaine" et j'ajouterai la connaissance n'est inné pour personne !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit Fat Boss Slim : "l'erreur est humaine" et j'ajouterai la connaissance n'est inné pour personne !



C'est bien ca veut dire que tu te fous jamais de la gueule de personne et que quoi qu'il arrive tu es d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sympa ta phrase...


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

on a peut être pas le même vocabulaire en france qu'en suisse mais "l'erreur est humaine" veut juste dire que tout le monde peut se tromper et le mot "indulgence" veut dire que l'on pardonne facilement ! rien à voir avec le fait d'être d'accord avec tout le monde

T'hésite pas quand tu sais pas tu me demandes je t'expliquerai les mots de vocabulaire avec lesquels tu as du mal.


----------



## nicky (11 Décembre 2003)

C'est vrai que le mot "escroqué" qui revet une qualification pénale n'est pas le plus approprié. Surtout qu'une lecture attentive permettait de passer outre la présentation faussement alléchante de l'ibook.

Cela dit, c'est pas très sérieux de proposer à la vente un produit reconditionné de l'avant dernière génération au prix de d'un modèle de dernière génération, isn't it ?


----------



## Ptit-beignet (11 Décembre 2003)

c'est mieux le titre nan ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le mot "escroqué" qui revet une qualification pénale n'est pas le plus approprié. Surtout qu'une lecture attentive permettait de passer outre la présentation faussement alléchante de l'ibook.
> 
> Cela dit, c'est pas très sérieux de proposer à la vente un produit reconditionné de l'avant dernière génération au prix de d'un modèle de dernière génération, isn't it ?



Exactement, je vous trouve un peu dur avec lui qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le refurb, faut agir vite pour être servi, alors quand les offres sont limites trompeuses, je pense que l'on peut aisément comprendre que quelqu'un puisse se planter.

Je trouve vraiment "limite" ces offres sur le refurb.
On est vraiment pas loin de la "publicité mensongère".

Pourquoi pas proposer un PM G4 à - 50 % par rapport à son prix en 2001 aussi nan ?


----------



## Kittynui (11 Décembre 2003)

Euh Ouais enfin publicité mensongère? bof

Y a bien écrit "à l'origine le prix était de"
et non pas "la valeur actuelle de est de.."


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (12 Décembre 2003)

ou bien ce titre là ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2003)

Désolé...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (17 Décembre 2003)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas bon courage, sachant (par experiences) qu'apple s'est bien arranger tous ses problemes



Les siens oui ! Pas ceux des autres.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (17 Décembre 2003)

febu a dit:
			
		

> En effet, ils sont en train de me dire que j'ai commandé un Ibook G3 (aucune précision sur le bon de commande ni sur le bon de livraison).



Ah ! Ça c'est typique d'Apple. C'est la même chose pour les devis et certaines prestations. Tout par internet ou par téléphone. En cas de problème tu ne peux rien justifier. Et lorsque l'on voit la trombine de leur devis par exemple, rien ne prouve que ce ne soit pas le commerçant du coin qui ait imprimé lui-même le truc. Le revendeur agréé est bien plus professionnel de ce côté là.


----------



## quico (24 Décembre 2003)

oui, j'ai connu ce problème. J'avais commandé un modèle, en ai reçu un autre.
En fait le modèle que je voulais n'était plus vendu par l'entreprise. Ils ont voulu me faire un bon d'avoir. Illégal. J'ai menacé code de consommation à la main - ils ont cédé.

Plus tard, ils ne m'ont remboursé que partiellement des frais d'envois. Remenaces. Ils ont cédé.

Du coup j'ai acheté mon iBook dans une autre boîte. Dans les deux cas, ce n'était pas Apple.

Pour plus de détails, contacter une association de défense du consomateur. Ils sont très efficaces.


----------



## Kittynui (25 Décembre 2003)

quico a dit:
			
		

> o
> Pour plus de détails, contacter une association de défense du consomateur. Ils sont très efficaces.



attends là ça n'a rien à voir, apple n'a jamais dit que c'était un ibook G4 qu'il vendait!!! il n'y a pas eu tromperie...


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

_*Tout ça pour dire que finalement c'est bien fait, fallait pas acheter n'importe quoi, fallait pas l'acheter chez n'importe qui, et fallait pas en parler avec les premiers imbéciles venus ensuite.... fallait pas


mainteant on se tape deux pages de commentaire à la con d'une ribambelle de nioubies qui en engeulent un autre pour des clopinettes * _


----------



## Graphistecomfr (30 Décembre 2003)

Euh, la graisse et l'italique sur MacGé ça fait mal aux nieux. Enfin je dis ça mais j'ai rien dit...


----------

